# Writers Wanted: PAYING for Stories



## reallydude (Sep 2, 2008)

That's right, I'd like to commission stories and as many as possible. To give an idea, they'd probably be in the 5-10 page range. It's too much to go into detail here, but you'd have to be okay with writing up to a yiffy level, and though one of the stories involves light bondage and another some semi-rape, there's NO "extreme" stuff like cub/scat/etc. Some stories cover both M/F and M/M, and one is even F/M. (If you need to know more than that, ask me.) 

Drop me a message here, or PM me, if you're interested--be sure to leave a writing sample/link to your profile, and any prices (if you don't have it up on your profile, that is.) I can pay by Paypal, and if you're really that good maybe money order.


----------



## Natasha_Seabreeze (Sep 19, 2008)

reallydude said:


> That's right, I'd like to commission stories and as many as possible. To give an idea, they'd probably be in the 5-10 page range. It's too much to go into detail here, but you'd have to be okay with writing up to a yiffy level, and though one of the stories involves light bondage and another some semi-rape, there's NO "extreme" stuff like cub/scat/etc. Some stories cover both M/F and M/M, and one is even F/M. (If you need to know more than that, ask me.)
> 
> Drop me a message here, or PM me, if you're interested--be sure to leave a writing sample/link to your profile, and any prices (if you don't have it up on your profile, that is.) I can pay by Paypal, and if you're really that good maybe money order.


wow.. its a godsend! i've been looking to do commisions for a while and these kinda stories are right up my alley! i don't know what a good price is, but i was thinking in the 1 dollar per page-range... give me a message if your ok with this..


----------



## robotechtiger (Sep 22, 2008)

Hmmm...This sounds like it could be interesting...

I'd be up to give it a try.  If you check my FA profile page, you'll see my current list of completed written works (http://www.furaffinity.net/user/robotechtiger).

I'm comfortable writing just about anything, and I'm always up for a challenge or something new.

As for rates, I'd be willing to do $1.00 / page, since this would be my first commission work ever.  

If you're interested, please feel free to message me.


----------



## wolfthatcr13dboy (Sep 25, 2008)

I might be interested.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wolfthatcr13dboy/


----------



## ShylaKitten (Oct 6, 2008)

I would be interested in being commissioned. I've never been commissioned before, but I guess I'd charge 1.00 a page, and I do have paypal. You can pay after you get my submission, and all that. I have been writing for years, and before it got deleted on FF.Net, I had a work that had over 2,000 Reviews. And only 7 chapters. lol. I've only submitted one story on FA, and it sounds like its not up your alley, as its cub... But I am very versatile in my writing styles. ^^


----------

